# VPN:  IPsecuritas to Netgear FVX538 (not going well)



## MDLarson (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello community!

I have a complete layout of the problem (including screenshots and log files) here.

In short, I can't get IPsecuritas to successfully negotiate past phase 2 of the IPsec VPN.  It thinks it's connected (the light goes 'green'), but nothing works past that on the client side and the gateway says "IPsec SA Not Established" in the Connection Status.

I've tried many many configurations, including several walkthroughs from various sources, and nothing seems to work.  I've posted my problem at the Netgear forums here (you must have a registered Netgear product to view), but the help, while spirited, has not been helpful (they want me to follow yet more guides, which don't or won't work).

Anyway, I am very close to calling in a VPN specialist if you guys don't pull through.


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 25, 2009)

I figured it out!  It was a small setting on the Options tab in IPsecuritas that I missed.  And, if anyone surfs on in looking for a good IPsecuritas setup example, check this out:
http://www.hazmatt.net/tutorials/vpn/


----------

